# Question about Ibert's Divertissement



## ABQ Elle (Feb 25, 2019)

This piece is programmed for an upcoming symphony concert and I've been asked to play piano/celeste. Just wondering if anyone has performed it and what that experience was like. I'm curious about the difficulty of the work since I won't have a lot of practice time with the music.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Look at the part in the score yourself

http://petruccilibrary.ca/files/imglnks/caimg/d/d6/IMSLP266911-PMLP432333-Ibert_-_Divertissement.pdf


----------



## ABQ Elle (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow! Thanks so much, Vasks! This is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

ABQ Elle said:


> This piece is programmed for an upcoming symphony concert and I've been asked to play piano/celeste. Just wondering if anyone has performed it and what that experience was like. I'm curious about the difficulty of the work since I won't have a lot of practice time with the music.


Very neat piece - I've played it, really enjoyed it, it has that French sparkle and clarity...I don't remember the keyboard part, tho....you'll have to look at the score - 
try:
IMSLP....


----------

